# kindle for PC/paperwhite/default?



## Paresh (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi - I'm new. I used kindle for pc to create collections but not sure which i should designate as default...does it matter re downloading? I have tried dnloading 2 public library books but don't see them show up anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know what you mean by default.  I've not heard of a default collection before.  Did you try the help pages on Amazon?

If your library books are downloaded, they should show up.  Try redownloading them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paresh said:


> Hi - I'm new. I used kindle for pc to create collections but not sure which i should designate as default...does it matter re downloading? I have tried dnloading 2 public library books but don't see them show up anywhere. Thanks!


Paresh,

I'm not sure Kindle for PC downloads any differently than a Kindle--all downloads come down to the main area, not into collections.

Check and make sure you are looking at books on your device (PC), not in the cloud.

Betsy


----------



## Paresh (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paresh said:


> Thank you!


Were you able to find them?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My PC has Win10 -- previously Win8 . . . . I don't recall the kindle apps even supporting collections. . . . <checking> . . . . . . I can sort by recent/title/author and show either cloud or device. But no collections. Not sure if earlier versions, for Win 7, say, had collections . . . . I just can't remember as I used the app so rarely.

I also only see books purchased from Amazon -- so nothing via "Send to Kindle" and no periodicals. Interestingly, I can see books I've borrowed from the library, though they've been returned. I only see the prime lending book I currently have out.


----------



## Paresh (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't see my library book yet...maybe because of Labor Day? I'll try another test.


----------

